# The Bully Kutta.....



## Hudson87 (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I have seen a few of these throughout the years but they have all been 4 month old puppies and it's hard go judge how big they will get at that size or from pictures on the internet. 

Yesterday I met my first fully grown adult male and woah! They are just massive, like a Great Dane on steroids! 

When they bark as well Jesus I thought I vibrated it was that loud. I am adding those to the breeds that I would be 100% wary off. I think they are very nice dogs just no idea if anyone could really fully control one that other ideas about what it wanted to do!


----------



## Frankthewonderhound (Aug 7, 2012)

pakistan fighting dogs aren't they? No ta.


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

Pakistani Mastiff (pic from wikipedia). 

Not sure if I would have one either but I always like to think it's how the dog has been trained to behave rather than the breed they are.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've not met one so I'll reserve judgment, though its not a breed I'd consider owning


----------



## Hudson87 (Aug 11, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I've not met one so I'll reserve judgment, though its not a breed I'd consider owning


You misunderstand, I am not judging the breed at all. The ones I have met have all been lovely dogs.

I would be wary purely on the basis that I don't think anyone could control a dog of that size and power if if decided it wanted to do its own thing.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hudson87 said:


> You misunderstand, I am not judging the breed at all. The ones I have met have all been lovely dogs.
> 
> I would be wary purely on the basis that I don't think anyone could control a dog of that size and power if if decided it wanted to do its own thing.


Oooh I didn't mean it like that  I just meant that I've made snap judgments of breeds from photos & videos in the past, but when I've met them in person they have changed my opinion entirely, without exception it's all been for the better


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Hudson87 said:


> You misunderstand, I am not judging the breed at all. The ones I have met have all been lovely dogs.
> 
> I would be wary purely on the basis that I don't think anyone could control a dog of that size and power if if decided it wanted to do its own thing.


Would that not apply to most giant breeds though?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I know there is much talk of not wanting them in the UK nasty aggressive and all that jazz I'd personally love to met a few to make my own judgement of them, after all Rottweilers are the Devil dog aren't they!!


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Hudson87 said:


> You misunderstand, I am not judging the breed at all. The ones I have met have all been lovely dogs.
> 
> I would be wary purely on the basis that I don't think anyone could control a dog of that size and power if if decided it wanted to do its own thing.


Many people own large and powerful breeds and control them just fine, control is not just about physical strength. It's about communication and training (and sometimes the correct harness / headcollar if training is in progress)

In the right hands I am sure they could be good dogs. I wouldn't like to come across one owned by somebody looking for a status dog, who has put no effort into training and socialisation, that is a recipe for disaster, but the same could be said for great danes etc.

Not a breed I would choose, and I don't really know enough about them to comment much. How are the ones that you have met in terms of behaviour and temperament?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ukmutz said:


> I always like to think it's how the dog has been trained to behave rather than the breed they are.





Meezey said:


> I know there is much talk of not wanting them in the UK nasty aggressive and all that jazz I'd personally love to met a few to make my own judgement of them, after all Rottweilers are the Devil dog aren't they!!


Exactly these things! I honestly believe that very few dogs are born aggressive, obviously there are 'bad' bloodlines in many breeds, but I don't think any breed of dog has 100% of individuals which are born aggressive. I would love to see one of these dogs in the flesh, you can never get a real idea of their size just based on a picture.

I would like to see them in the UK - but only under responsible ownership and certainly never available to the masses. There are a lot of pakistani (as well as white british) lads in my area who own very suspect looking dogs and they sure as hell don't keep them as family pets - they are often breeding machines or fighting machines - and dog fighting is still quite rife in countries like Pakistan, despite it being illegal, so I would certainly not like to see the breed 'on the streets' as it were because of course it would be a recipe for disaster once the chavs and wannabe gangsters got hold of them.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I would like to see them in the UK - but only under responsible ownership and certainly never available to the masses. There are a lot of pakistani (as well as white british) lads in my area who own very suspect looking dogs and they sure as hell don't keep them as family pets - they are often breeding machines or fighting machines - and dog fighting is still quite rife in countries like Pakistan, despite it being illegal, so I would certainly not like to see the breed 'on the streets' as it were because of course it would be a recipe for disaster once the chavs and wannabe gangsters got hold of them.


Sadly I get the feeling that it's going to be just the wrong sort of people who are bringing BKs over here and buying the pups born here, especially as it seems dog fighting is on the rise in the UK. In my home town it's not unusual to hear lads discussing dog fighting openly in public :nonod:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

As I said in the other Bully Kutta thread a few days ago they scare me rigid, and not many dogs do. Of course I only feel this way from the ones I have seen / met but I feel 100% that I would not want anyone but totally dedicated and understanding owners to own them in the UK. I would HATE them to become the "hard" dog of choice.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

It's weird those isn't it, a lot of the fighting breeds are not know to be people aggressive, the whole hooha over Pit Bulls and they are known to be VERY people friendly. 

I've been reading the Bully Kutta page ( it's in Pakistan ) on FB lately and it's surprising how they feel about their breed  They totally love their dogs, most are against fighting, and they also state that while the dogs are/were breed for fighting all all dogs their temperament is very much down to them being brought up right.

The breed doesn't scare me at all, but our laws concern me more, so until they change to something more sensible and people are made to be responsible for their dogs I don't want to see them here, because the dogs will pay for it and will be the ones to suffer the most for it... 

Won't be long before there is a Bully Kutta rescue...


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow big dogs! i read somewhere they are not suitable around children but that's possibly because they are so large and heavy, average weight is about 120-140lbs 

http://purebullykutta.com/breed-info.html


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

This just about says it all for me 


"Temperament:

I will strongly vote against the famous myth that the Bully Kutta is man aggressive and things like virtually un-trainable. I have seen adult dogs brought from remote villages and introduced to families with small children. I believe, it all depends on how you bring up your pup, how much you socialize him from a Younger age etc"


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I actually quite like them and would consider owning one, i've been reading, watching and researching them. I've not met one yet mind you but then I also like Dogo argentinos. They are a breed that need a good owner who understands them and raises them correctly.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

ukmutz said:


> Pakistani Mastiff (pic from wikipedia).
> 
> Not sure if I would have one either but I always like to think it's how the dog has been trained to behave rather than the breed they are.


It looks like a gorgeous dog to me from this picture! As others have said though it's not the breed of dog that ever worries me but it's the upbringing they receive that causes the problems.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Never seen one.



Dogless said:


> I would HATE them to become the "hard" dog of choice.


It's funny that the staffy is, isn't it? I mean as far as dogs go, they are small with quite sweet faces. There are so many other breeds that would be so much more macho.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

jenniferx said:


> It's funny that the staffy is, isn't it? I mean as far as dogs go, they are small with quite sweet faces. There are so many other breeds that would be so much more macho.


I think one of the reasons staffies have become the dog of choice for people wanting to look macho is that they're sweet natured little things who are very forgiving of bad or even abusive handling. You've only got to look at all the staffies who end up in rescues and are still happy and loving little souls despite what they've been through.

Some of the other breeds that you'd think would be more popular choices for 'status dogs' would likely be much less likely to put up with rubbish or rough handling with such good humour.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

The videos on Youtube made by the people who are breeding and buying these dogs in the UK aren't exactly reassuring.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

The problem is, even if they are not always human aggressive, they are VERY prone to dog aggression and to be quite honest there are not many dogs that would come out of it alive should they attack.

Should they be over here and end up in the wrong hands, which lets face it, they do, there's no process to make sure only people who could train them properly will end up with one, I dread to think of coming into contact with one with my dog I'm sorry to say. The breed is bred to fight and the sheer weight means that many dogs wouldn't come off well in a fight with them.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> I think one of the reasons staffies have become the dog of choice for people wanting to look macho is that they're sweet natured little things who are very forgiving of bad or even abusive handling. You've only got to look at all the staffies who end up in rescues and are still happy and loving little souls despite what they've been through.
> 
> Some of the other breeds that you'd think would be more popular choices for 'status dogs' would likely be much less likely to put up with rubbish or rough handling with such good humour.


I know what you mean but having a sweet disposition or forgiving nature in and of itself seems so counter to being a badass. The way I see it- if you want to look the part you want something that comes across as, as rabid and vicious as possible, to people, dogs, whoever.... even if its scarcely controllable and would turn on you. Staffs seem so far away from that to me.

These people need a status great white shark or something like that.....


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> The problem is, even if they are not always human aggressive, they are VERY prone to dog aggression and to be quite honest there are not many dogs that would come out of it alive should they attack.
> 
> Should they be over here and end up in the wrong hands, which lets face it, they do, there's no process to make sure only people who could train them properly will end up with one, I dread to think of coming into contact with one with my dog I'm sorry to say. The breed is bred to fight and the sheer weight means that many dogs wouldn't come off well in a fight with them.


I have to agree - Theres a few dogs I dont enjoy coming accross on walks (as there often ownerless and running towards me :skep but I have to admit a dog of this size which was bred to fight would not leave me feeling very confident at all. :frown2:


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm sure there are plenty out there with great temperaments and I'm big believer in 'deed not breed'. I'm quite sure I saw one recently and it looked to be quite a pleasant dog really.
However, they are going to attract the wrong sort of people and that is my concern. If I saw one out and about whilst walking Roxy I would certainly turn in the opposite direction I'm afraid. Simply because I wouldn't trust that the owner hadn't got the dog as some sort of status symbol, so would doubt they'd done appropriate training and socialisation. Thus there could easily be a threat to Roxy who would be very unlikely to survive if an aggressive encounter were to take place due to their size and power. 
So yes I would be wary of the dogs, but only because they seem to attract the wrong sorts of people and it's a real shame.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I know there is much talk of not wanting them in the UK nasty aggressive and all that jazz I'd personally love to met a few to make my own judgement of them,


Oddly, from pictures, I think I met an adolescent one today. Half saw it ahead on the path. Unfortunately the fourlegged one is no longer happy to have unknown large excited dogs in close proximity so I detoured out onto the road.

Then there's a clatter and the other dog is running at us - extendable lead bouncing behind and jumps over the top of the annoyed, onlead terrier. I have an interesting 7 seconds trying to separate overexcited small horse from "Get the hell away from me" terrier.

Great dane on steroids is about right.

First time a dog encounter has frightened me. I could just see it going bad.

Owner shouted "He's just playful" which initially he was - though must admit dog/squirrel went through my head, and caught his dog quickly.

The terrier once free was totally unfazed. More relaxed than before he'd got jumped. Presumably because the other dog hadn't done him wrong and was therefore OK. Who knows?

No harm done at all but I'm not in any rush to see another & for sheer size and power I'd prefer them not to be over here.

Hopefully the extending lead will be shelved. No way you could hold that dog on one - as demonstrated.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Sosha said:


> O
> 
> No harm done at all but I'm not in any rush to see another & for sheer size and power I'd prefer them not to be over here.


It's weird, as people don't have issues with the other large mastiff breeds isn't it.... Yet they are big and powerful.

The Bully Kutta used for dogs fighting are bred quite a few inches smaller that the original breed, and also for the fighting dogs they are normally mixed with another breed.

Big dogs, lots of power yet in the UK:







"They learn quickly, which is both good and bad, since this breed needs extensive proper socialization to learn to accept strangers, especially within the home; with proper early socialization and training, these dogs rarely become aggressive towards strangers or unfamiliar dogs."

"They are excellent family dogs-for the right family. Owners must understand canine psychology and be willing and able to assume the primary leadership position. Lack of consistent, rational discipline can result in the creation of dangerous, unpredictable dogs (although this is true of virtually every dog breed). The protectiveness of requires alertness and planning by the owner in order to avoid mishaps when the dog is simply performing as a guardian. The breed is not recommended for novice dog owners."

"Meek or passive owners will find it hard to control this dog. It will appear willful, possibly aggressive with other dogs and reserved with strangers if owners do not take the time to socialize, and know how to properly communicate what is expected in a meaningful manner."

So all the dogs above live in the UK with mostly no issues, the quotes above are what you can find when you google the temperament of these breeds, each one is about one of the 3 breeds above.


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm totally ignorant  what breed is the big hairy dog on the first pic ?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

donna160 said:


> I'm totally ignorant  what breed is the big hairy dog on the first pic ?


It's Tibetan Mastiff  Lovely big dogs  Not really a true Mastiff as such but still a big powerful breed..


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Exactly these things! I honestly believe that very few dogs are born aggressive, obviously there are 'bad' bloodlines in many breeds, but I don't think any breed of dog has 100% of individuals which are born aggressive. I would love to see one of these dogs in the flesh, you can never get a real idea of their size just based on a picture.
> 
> *I would like to see them in the UK - but only under responsible ownership* and certainly never available to the masses. There are a lot of pakistani (as well as white british) lads in my area who own very suspect looking dogs and they sure as hell don't keep them as family pets - they are often breeding machines or fighting machines - and dog fighting is still quite rife in countries like Pakistan, despite it being illegal, so I would certainly not like to see the breed 'on the streets' as it were because of course it would be a recipe for disaster once the chavs and wannabe gangsters got hold of them.


And how would you propose that? Is there any breed in the UK that is only under responsible ownership?


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thankyou Meezey 

It does look a bit scary tbh i know it's wrong and probably judgemental but i think i would be a bit nervous if it came darting across the field towards us 

They certainly would make good guard dogs, i think most would be intruders would take one look and leg it!!
i've heard of them (Tibetan mastiffs) but never seen pics before...they're very unusual looking.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well i for one think the BK is a beautiful dog, but i really don't think they will ever be a status dog over here, they are just not forgiving like a staffy or similar, so no can't see them taking off


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I hope, for the dogs' sake, that they do not take off as a popular breed over here tbh.

It will surely end in tears. 

There is plenty of choice of breeds to choose from already.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I'm very interested in the Bully Kutta, there's just something about them that really appeals. 
There's several different lines and some are more frequently used for fighting than others. From what I've read, a cross between the BK and a Gull Terr (Pakistani/Indian Bull Terrier, very close to the original English Bull Terrier) known as the Gull Dong is more commonly used as a fighting dog than pure Bully Kuttas are. BKs seem to be watchdogs or companions more than anything else.

I'm torn on whether I'd like to see them in the UK (I know they're already over here, just not met one yet!), because of the type of person they're likely to appeal to.
I also find it very sad that some people on here will condemn the breed without actually meeting one or researching them.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Hudson87 said:


> You misunderstand, I am not judging the breed at all. The ones I have met have all been lovely dogs.
> 
> I would be wary purely on the basis that I don't think anyone could control a dog of that size and power if if decided it wanted to do its own thing.


I would agree with you - our Loki (dane) is massively strong, and my daughter has put a load of work into training him. Fortunately he doesn't seem to have a bad bone in his body, and since his *ahem* operation we don't have to worry about sex aggression. However, if he decided he wanted to be somewhere, that wouldn't be a damn thing I could do about it. He weighs more than I do and os about 4 billion times as strong (and that's a conservative estimate . . . ). I would hate to have the responsibility for that sort of strength and power in a dog bred for fighting.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Thorne said:


> I'm very interested in the Bully Kutta, there's just something about them that really appeals.
> There's several different lines and some are more frequently used for fighting than others. From what I've read, a cross between the BK and a Gull Terr (Pakistani/Indian Bull Terrier, very close to the original English Bull Terrier) known as the Gull Dong is more commonly used as a fighting dog than pure Bully Kuttas are. BKs seem to be watchdogs or companions more than anything else.
> 
> I'm torn on whether I'd like to see them in the UK (I know they're already over here, just not met one yet!), because of the type of person they're likely to appeal to.
> I also find it very sad that some people on here will condemn the breed without actually meeting one or researching them.


I wouldn't condemn the breed, but I think they'd need a really responsible and experienced owner.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

i posted a thread the other day 

theres someone local to me who once or twice a year has ads for his pups which are kutta x some other large breed then some times pure bully kutta and he studs his dog out. 

it not the dog breed that bothers me its the crossing and wording of his ads - they will go to anybody who gives him the money.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think there are already enough breeds to choose from in the UK that could be the breed of choice for those who wish to use them for less than desirable purposes, so I certainly wouldnt want Bully Kutta's to become a popular breed.

As always, it's not my own life I fear for with such dogs, it's the lives of other dogs that could be at risk.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Meezey said:


> It's weird, as people don't have issues with the other large mastiff breeds isn't it.... Yet they are big and powerful.
> 
> The Bully Kutta used for dogs fighting are bred quite a few inches smaller that the original breed, and also for the fighting dogs they are normally mixed with another breed.
> 
> ...


you have just posted my dream back garden


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I get nervous of ANY dog that comes running over to us with no owner in sight... even the tiny ones :lol:
But to see a Bully Kutta running towards us with no owner in sight.... I would be hightailing it up a tree as fast as I could, for the simple fact it is a very big and powerful dog, and I wouldn't know how nice it was or who owned it until it got to me. And that would be a bit to late to be wanting to find out what it's temperament was like!
But the same could be said for any large powerful breed running towards me. 

I think the Bully Kutta is a lovely dog and I wouldn't say NO WAY would I ever own one based on it's looks or origins. But on whether I was a suitable owner/home for such a dog.
I doubt this breed would end up in the wrong hands on mass scale. The stereotypical people who want a dog as a status symbol tend to go for dogs that are easier to manage, but look the part. 
I think anyone wanting a Bully Kutta for all the wrong reasons would very quickly realise how out of their depths they are and wouldn't own one for very long. And would most likely be put off ever making such a mistake again... reverting back to the little muscly macho Stafford.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't really understand why anyone would want a bully kutta for the 'right' reasons in the UK, let alone the wrong ones. We have plenty of breeds to choose from in this country without bringing ones in that are not suitable pets for our lifestyle here.

I cannot see why we are allowing them to be imported.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

littleangel01 said:


> i posted a thread the other day
> 
> theres someone local to me who once or twice a year has ads for his pups which are kutta x some other large breed then some times pure bully kutta and he studs his dog out.
> 
> it not the dog breed that bothers me its the crossing and wording of his ads - they will go to anybody who gives him the money.


And this is another worrying aspect - that they will be bred haphazardly and with any bitch that's brought along.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

rocco33 said:


> I can't really understand why anyone would want a bully kutta for the 'right' reasons in the UK, let alone the wrong ones. We have plenty of breeds to choose from in this country without bringing ones in that are not suitable pets for our lifestyle here.
> 
> I cannot see why we are allowing them to be imported.


Yet there are plenty of breeds who on paper are the same as the BK and live here no problem! Plenty of breeders here yet we chose to import dogs, plenty of rescue dogs here but we import?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2014)

<pulls on judgy pants>

Have heard nothing but negative things about this breed, and from some huge dog lovers. I would rather never come across one. Not their fault, don't like saying that about any dog but in this case, it's true.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Yet there are plenty of breeds who on paper are the same as the BK and live here no problem! Plenty of breeders here yet we chose to import dogs, plenty of rescue dogs here but we import?


I realise that but my point is that this is not a breed for a densely populated country that mainly keep dogs as family pets. We have many breeds that have been developed for various uses and it appears to me that people want this dog purely for looks or some other negative reason - why else would you need a guarding breed that has been bred for living in a large country and is largely kept outside in a tiny country where people live on top of each other, whose gardens are little more than handkerchief size and generally keep them indoors as pets.

Personally, I don't want to see them in the UK and from another perspective, I think it's an insult to the dog to bring it here and try and keep it like an average UK pet.


----------

